# Beall Collet Chuck



## Scott (Apr 11, 2008)

I find myself in need of another Beall Collet chuck.  Has anybody seen a particularly good price on these lately?

Also, I could probably use a nice set if ER 32 collets to use with the new chuck.  Any suggestions there?

Thanks!

Scott.


----------



## pipeyeti (Apr 11, 2008)

I ordered direct from beall a few weeks ago. I ordered a collet chuck set. a collet chuck and a bunch of extra collets along with some new buffs and the lady that answers the phone said that because I was ordering so much that she took 10% off everything. turned out to be the best price that I had foundon that chuck. BTW I love them. I got a 1X8 for my jet and a 3/4X16 for my taige. makes it nice having the same chuck on the metal and wood lathes.


----------



## BruceK (Apr 11, 2008)

See this thread 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=36051
I got one from them a week and a half ago.


----------



## BigShed (Apr 11, 2008)

I got mine on Ebay from this guy

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ER32-MT2-M10...ryZ36345QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I bought the ER25 chuck and a set of 15 collets for under $A90 delivered.

He also sells the ER32 chucks and collets.


----------



## Texatdurango (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> 
> I find myself in need of another Beall Collet chuck.  Has anybody seen a particularly good price on these lately?
> 
> ...



Yep, seems that Hartville has the best price going today.  As far as the collets, I bought a set of er32 collets several months ago from a seller on ebay.  At the time, the most complete set included a mt1 chuck.  I bought the set and placed a post here and within a few hours another member bought the chuck so we were all happy.

Just to share a thought, I bought an 18 piece set and have used them more than I ever anticipated and am now looking for a metric set to fill the gaps between the fraction sizes.  If you see a metric and fraction size, I would jump on it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Everybody!

I wanted to get a more complete set of collets, so thought I would buy them separate from the chuck.  I'll keep my eyes open.

Scott.


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 12, 2008)

I bought a er40 with an mt2 on ebay had 25 collets and went up to 1.0" for $99.


----------



## Dario (Apr 12, 2008)

How about THESE 18 PIECE ER-32 COLLET SET(S)?


----------



## redfishsc (Apr 13, 2008)

Also note that PSI has a Beall collet "rip off" that looks to be a good product. I have yet to be disappointed by a PSI lathe tool (their pens are a different story).


----------



## Scott (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to admit I am interested in Dan's idea of an ER 40 chuck with a #2MT!  The collets go up to 1", and I was always of a mind that a Morse Taper should more consistently "center" than something screwed onto a threaded spindle.  What do you think about this?

Dario - those 18 piece sets will definitely be the ticket if I still go with the Beall chuck.  Good Price!

Scott.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 14, 2008)

Scott, I have two collet chucks, one is for the wood lathe and is a Beall that screws on. the other is for my metal lathe and has a MT. I would agree with you that the taper is higher precision. The metal lathe is intended to end up with accuracy in the thousandths of an inch while the wood lathe is geared more with simply holding on in mind. I can get a chuck for the metal lathe that mounts to the face plate as well but it is not as simple as just screw it on. it has ridges for alignment to preserve the accuracy. It all leaves me with the thinking that the MT is the higher precision way to go. I once saw a picture A guy took to demonstrate just how precise a little 7X12 metal lathe can get. he turned a bar to the size of a needle (Like you get a shot with), then drilled a hole in it. then turned another bar that fit inside the hole in the first one.
My lathe is not set up quite that accurate.


----------



## rherrell (Apr 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, the runout on my lathe is .0005". If I put my Beall on and a piece of drill rod sticking out 1/2", I get a reading of .001" on the drill rod. IMO well within tolerances for a wood lathe.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Scott, I have two collet chucks, one is for the wood lathe and is a Beall that screws on. the other is for my metal lathe and has a MT. I would agree with you that the taper is higher precision. The metal lathe is intended to end up with accuracy in the thousandths of an inch while the wood lathe is geared more with simply holding on in mind. I can get a chuck for the metal lathe that mounts to the face plate as well but it is not as simple as just screw it on. it has ridges for alignment to preserve the accuracy. It all leaves me with the thinking that the MT is the higher precision way to go. I once saw a picture A guy took to demonstrate just how precise a little 7X12 metal lathe can get. he turned a bar to the size of a needle (Like you get a shot with), then drilled a hole in it. then turned another bar that fit inside the hole in the first one.My lathe is not set up quite that accurate.



http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_lathe/Capabilities/Capabilities.htm


----------



## eazis1 (Apr 15, 2008)

BUYER BEWARE--- DO NOT BUY FROM 800 WATTS ON EBAY- HE IS A CROOK. YOU WON'T GET YOUR MONEY OR ITEM. CHECK HIS FEEDBACK.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eazis1_
> 
> BUYER BEWARE--- DO NOT BUY FROM 800 WATTS ON EBAY- HE IS A CROOK. YOU WON'T GET YOUR MONEY OR ITEM. CHECK HIS FEEDBACK.



There are a number of people here who have ordered from 800watt. They will agree that he doesn't respond to emails, shipping may be slow (although mine showed up in 5 days), but he has delivered every time. At least that has been our experience.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 15, 2008)

My experience with 800watt is "EXACTLY" the same as Joe's.

I have "NEVER" before seen a report of someone having gotten stiffed by 800watt although sometimes it takes as much as 30 days to receive the order.

In this day and age of priority mail, many folks have become used to very quick delivery times and become very impatient if an order is delayed for some reason.  OTOH,  800watt brings a lot of abuse upon himself because of his lack of responses to emails which is very annoying.  I would never have purchased from him but for the fact I was forewarned by many here at IAP of his reliable but peculiar service.

Eazis1:  Did you cancel the order and claim a refund from your CC company or are you still waiting?  If you canceled, how long did you wait for your order before doing so?


----------



## armyturner (Apr 15, 2008)

I have ordered a couple of times from 800watt with no issues, pretty quick shipping to boot.


----------



## Draken (Apr 15, 2008)

I also ordered a full set of ER32 collets from 800watt.  Order was delivered within a week of payment.  No problems with my order.  I'm a happy customer.


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 15, 2008)

I have purchased many items from 800watt and never had a problem.

Actually I have several collet holds.  The real nice thing about the Beall is you can put the rod through the center hole so you can chuck a long piece.  But I also wanted to hold larger diameter pieces so I went to the MT2 ER40 collets.


----------



## Poppy (Apr 16, 2008)

I have also ordered from 800watt and had no problems, wouldnt hesitate to place another order.


----------



## rincewind03060 (Apr 16, 2008)

No problem here with 800watt. I got the PSI Beall knockoff and the 18 collet set from 800watt. I'm really happy with it.
For what it's worth, the 18 piece set didn't have 12/32", 17/32" & 21/32" (at least the set I bought didn't).
I just bought the missing sizes from http://www.hhip.com/. They had the lowest price I could find and the three collets cost me about $50 including shipping.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 16, 2008)

If anyone needs 5/16" or 1/4" er32 collets, I have those on my website for $9.00 each.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 16, 2008)

Joe, I might have to hold your pen mill order hostage.
Scott that is the web site I has thinking of.
Finally I also ordered collets and chuck from 800 watt with no problems at all. His feedback does show sporadic complaints though.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 16, 2008)

There must be a typo in Bob's post as the 12/32" (3/8â€) collet "IS" included in the 18 collet set.  I suspect he meant to say 13/32".

I, too, have noticed that the 1/32" 18 piece collet set was missing three sizes of collets.  Not for sure why the are missing.  Maybe one of our resident machinists can provide an answer.  I'm guessing that missing sizes are for sizes of raw stock that are not standard or commonly available in the US.

I just noticed, BTW, that the 18 piece sets (by 1/32") are the same price as the 11 piece sets (by 1/16") but for a couple of extra dollars for shipping.  Either this is new pricing or a typo as I am pretty sure the larger sets were more expensive when I purchased mine.  

I wish I had paid more attention to the math when I bought my 11 piece set.  Because the grip range of each ER32 collet is very nearly 1 mm., there are some gaps in the range since 1/16â€ equals approximately 1.6mm.  This is not a problem, if you are only dealing with Imperial sized stock; but can be a problem if you have metric sized material.  An 18 piece set would give you a continuous grip range (metric), but with the three missing Imperial sizes, there would be gaps there as well.

Just out of curiosity, I did the conversion to see which sizes would be a problem.

Collet sizes in 32nds for the 18 piece set.

4 (1/8)..........3mm
5	....................3mm
6 (3/16).......4mm
7	....................5mm
8(1/4)	...........6mm
9	....................7mm
10(5/16).......7mm
11	....................8mm
12(3/8).........9mm
13	..................10mm.....(missing)
14 (7/16)......11mm
15	..................11mm
16 (1/2).........12mm
17	..................13mm.....(missing
18  (9/16).......14mm
19	....................15mm
20 (5/16)......15mm
21	....................16mm.....(missing)
22 (11/16)......17mm
23	..................18mm
24 (3/4)........19mm
.........................20mm.....(this size would be in an 18 piece metric set)


As you can see there are several metric sizes that could not be accommodated by an Imperial set of collets in 1/32â€ increments.  Might be a problem for a few people but probably not for most of us?

This is probably more than most people want to know about collet sizes so it is about time to put a lid on it; but for two final comments.  As an average pencrafter, you are probably going to be purchasing the Beall or the PSI collet chuck with the standard five collet accessory set and will need to purchase an additional 5/16â€ collet if you want the capacity to use the Berea â€œBâ€ mandrel.  IAP member Joe Collazo sells individual 5/16â€ ER32 collets for $9.00 plus shipping which is a few dollars cheaper than buying to Beall collet even if you get it when you buy the Beall chuck so as to combine shipping.

If you are considering a â€œby 32ndsâ€ set and want to fill in the gaps, do a search of the IAP threads as I think there are some links posted for sources that are less expensive than what Bob had to pay.

Enjoy your collet chuckâ€¦..I certainly enjoy mine!!


----------



## Scott (Apr 17, 2008)

A question for Dan - I was wondering if that ER40 chuck had a hole through the center, so you could adjust the length of the mandrel like you can on the Beall?  I like the idea of the accuracy of the MT and the larger capacity, but I'm not sure about losing the capability a hole through the center allows.  How often is that an issue?

Scott.


----------



## Randy_ (Apr 17, 2008)

Scott:  I suspect that none of the MT collet chucks have a thru hole; but there is a simple and inexpensive work-around.  

Buy a couple of extra mandrels from Joe Collazo and then cut them off to the length you need and ad a little for the grip of the collet  and maybe a "cushion" of an inch or so which can be filled up with an extra spacer if you don't need the length.  Not a truly adjustable system; but should take care of most of your needs and if something pops up that you can't handle, you can always buy another mandrel and cut it to the length that you need.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> 
> Scott:  I suspect that none of the MT collet chucks have a thru hole; but there is a simple and inexpensive work-around.
> 
> Buy a couple of extra mandrels from Joe Collazo and then cut them off to the length you need and ad a little for the grip of the collet  and maybe a "cushion" of an inch or so which can be filled up with an extra spacer if you don't need the length.  Not a truly adjustable system; but should take care of most of your needs and if something pops up that you can't handle, you can always buy another mandrel and cut it to the length that you need.



I have two MT2 collet holders, an MT3 collet holder and a R-8 collet holder and all of them  have a thru hole.  Depending on the length of the draw bar used all would have at least a 4 to 4.5 inch inside cavity to adjust the length of a mandrel with out cutting to length at all.  If a draw bar was not used unlimited thru capacity is available.  The R-8 would need a draw bar but I have yet to see a mini wood lathe set up for R8 tooling.  

Chuckie


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 17, 2008)

I guess there is a terminology differnce in the term thru hole. 

Yes there is a threaded hole for a rod to draw the MT taper tight verses just having a solid MT taper. And the collets are like the Beall collets (ER is ER) so there is a thru hole in the collet.  But there is no thru hole for stock in the collet holder on any MT collet holder. Unlike the Beall which is treaded on the mandrel and allows the material to go thru the collet holder into the lathe mandrel.  

Its not really a problem for pens but sometimes you can't use the material as efficiently as you like.


----------



## Chuck Key (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, I have the Beall as well but it has the same limitation as far as thru capacity as all my MT holders in that they are limited to the size hole in the lathe spindle.  That limitation would be approximately 3/8 inch for all of them including the Beall.  So even though a 3/4 inch collet will fit in the Beall 3/4 inch stock will not fit through the spindle on my mini lathe.

Chuckie


----------



## RHossack (May 3, 2008)

Ron Hossack


----------

